# Really depressing



## Trophyman (Nov 16, 2013)

I frequent a few forums everyday. This one and a couple of hotrod forums and a few tech. forums. 

Really sad that one day I expect to come here and hit "TODAY'S POSTS" and NOTHING shows up


----------



## havasu (Nov 16, 2013)

We agree with you. A moderator often has a tough time keeping posts up that spark interest, but deleting posts which could cause conflict or taste of spam. It's a balancing act sometimes. This time of year most forums are more inactive than other times of the year, since the holidays are right around the corner, people are shopping, working overtime, and have lives outside of their computers. Me...I have no life.


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 17, 2013)

havasu said:


> We agree with you. A moderator often has a tough time keeping posts up that spark interest, but deleting posts which could cause conflict or taste of spam. It's a balancing act sometimes. This time of year most forums are more inactive than other times of the year, since the holidays are right around the corner, people are shopping, working overtime, and have lives outside of their computers. Me...I have no life.



Yea, I get ya on the no time thing. I spend most of the day in my shop, but I try to carve out at least an hour to check in. I used to mod on a graphics forum so I appreciate all the mods do.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 27, 2013)

John Prine: The Other Side of Town.

On Tom Waits Pandora station right now.


----------



## Rusty (Nov 28, 2013)

havasu said:


> We agree with you. A moderator often has a tough time keeping posts up that spark interest, but deleting posts which could cause conflict or taste of spam. It's a balancing act sometimes. This time of year most forums are more inactive than other times of the year, since the holidays are right around the corner, people are shopping, working overtime, and have lives outside of their computers. Me...I have no life.



I run a few forums and participate on a bunch, and they are all slow right now. And I certainly appreciate my mods.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 12, 2014)

its been to dang cold out to feel like doing anything in the garage.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 13, 2014)

mustanggarage said:


> its been to dang cold out to feel like doing anything in the garage.



Yep, seems I'm always shorty on 2 of these three, time, money or good weather.


----------

